# Echo's babies- colors? *baby pic spam*



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

The babies are 8 days old now and growing so fast. I see markings on all of the babies, including the 3 I wasn't sure were going to have markings. Now I am wondering what colors the more experienced think the babies are. For the sake of simplicity (since I'm not sure how to classify the babies with caps and just one spot on their backs) I am going to call all of them hooded. I think there is a black berkshire, 2 black hooded, 2 beige hooded, one beige berkshire, and one hooded that I'm not sure about. It is lighter than the black ones and looks kind of blue in person but I am wondering if that one may be an agouti? I again edited the lighting in most of them so the markings showed up better. 










































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

If the pics are accurate your wee hooded baby looks russian blue hooded.


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

That is what I was thinking but I had never had an agouti baby in person so wasn't sure what they looked like when they were so young. They are growing so fast though, it will be no time before they are furry and running around!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Agouti berkshire and a black hooded baby, 9 days old.


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

I will have to look at them again tonight and see thanks!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

So cute. They are growinng very quickly and look healthy, congrats on the healthy babies!

This is the best age..they are the cutest things ever.


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

New pics now  They are getting harder to take pictures of because they have started moving around. I saw the first one out of the nest today, of course mom quickly put her back lol. And there are definitely 2 girls and 5 boys. The girls are marked in one of the pictures.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Definitely a russian blue hoodie boy. ;D


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

;D yep and boy I'm going to have a hard time letting him go. He is so pretty, but then again I think they are all so pretty haha


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

12 days


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

;D we have eyes! The black berk opened his eyes today


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

14/15 days


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm wondering what the two "beige hooded" babies are. I thought beige but looking at them beside the berk they are much lighter and there seems to be a tint of something else in their color. Any ideas?


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

oh and the beige colored ones have red eyes (not sure yet if they are pink or ruby)


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

beige will have ruby eyes (genetically) and the berk looks like a fawn (slight orangish tint?) and he/she will also have ruby eyes.


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

All of the lighter ones have ruby eyes, and maybe the berk is a fawn then because he is a bit darker and I would say it may be a slight orangish tint. I really am no good with this color thing lol


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry for major pic spam! First time out on the bed


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

In the last pic, the hoodie at the back *might* be a fawn hooded. Hard to tell, there is soo little difference this young.

But fawns darken/orange up as they age, especially after their iniital baby molt (6-7 weeks)

2 fawns on outside, beige in between











Baby fawn girl









Baby beige boy









Hope this helps!!


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

the berk looks a tad bit darker than the hooded ones in person and the hooded ones look more like the beige boy you posted the pic of. I just don't know, I guess I will just have to wait and guess which color they are as they grow lol


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

I will look at them again tonight, one of the hooded may be darker too. It looks like it in the pictures and I was thinking last night one of the looked a tiny bit darker


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

I was wondering when/if I can introduce the babies to the others? They are all in the same cage but I have the ladder lifted and covered on the bottom so the bottom level is for mom and babies and the top two levels are for my other girls. The babies are out and about, playing, nibbling food, and attempting the water bottle but I didn't know if they were still too small to meet my other girls or if mom would still be too protective to allow them to all live together (until 5 weeks of course when the boys will be separated) any advice?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

toyxxhearts said:


> I was wondering when/if I can introduce the babies to the others? They are all in the same cage but I have the ladder lifted and covered on the bottom so the bottom level is for mom and babies and the top two levels are for my other girls. The babies are out and about, playing, nibbling food, and attempting the water bottle but I didn't know if they were still too small to meet my other girls or if mom would still be too protective to allow them to all live together (until 5 weeks of course when the boys will be separated) any advice?


I have intro'd at about 3 weeks a long time ago, BUT I have also heard of babies being intro'd at 4 weeks and one was killed by a female...is it worth it? I would wait til they are weaned and separated.


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

None of mine have ever had a problem with meeting new rats and I have never had to do long slow intros but one of my girls is kind of rough so with such little ones I guess it would be best to wait. Definitely not worth the risk of one of my little ones getting hurt! Maybe they can meet a few minutes when everyone is out. We'll see


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

The babies got to join the big girls during free range last night  Everybody did great


----------



## distancel (May 14, 2011)

So....much....cute ;D


----------

